# Named start process



## ryeguy146 (Dec 24, 2010)

Upon trying to start named using either [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/named start[/cmd] or [cmd=]service named start[/cmd] is resulting in the following error: 


```
eval: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
```

I am confident that the error is not in my named.conf as I have used named-checkconf and everything checks out. To attempt to elicit a different error, I tried to start without a named.conf and received the same error. I believe that the following files are possibly implicit in the error:


```
/etc/rc.d/named
/etc/mtree/BIND.chroot.dist
/etc/rc.conf
```

I have gone through the mtree .dist file as well as rc.conf and see no issues. Any pointers as to where I might find the issue? 

More information: I have had BIND9 working nicely for some time. I'm not sure what changes exactly occurred directly before the error, but I had just finished installing kerberos 5 (ports) to handle secure dynamic updates.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2010)

Run the start script with [cmd=]sh -xv[/cmd] in front of it and look closely at the output. To me it looks like a typical error in /etc/rc.conf, like different types of quotes, a backtick instead of a quote, etc.


----------



## ryeguy146 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ah, wonderful. That command is incredibly useful and pointed me exactly to the error: mismatched single and double quotes. It was located in /etc/devfs.rules and now that I've corrected the discrepancy, everything runs wonderfully. Thank you for your help, DutchDaemon.


----------

